# Berlusconi pensa al ribaltone in panchina



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Da calcionews24 
16:09 | 07/09 Calciomercato Milan, Santini: "Tre nomi per il dopo Allegri"


CALCIOMERCATO MILAN ALLEGRI ANCELOTTI - Fabio Santini, esperto di mercato e giornalista, ai microfoni de Il Sussidiario, ha così commentato il possibile dopo Allegri sulla panchina del Milan: "Io credo che il futuro di Allegri dipenda soltanto dai risultati che porterà a casa. Credo che il tecnico abbia ragione a parlare di una squadra che non è da scudetto, ma da primi tre posti. Rijkaard, van Basten e Carlo Ancelotti sono i tre nomi più papabili per sostituire l'ex Cagliari, soprattutto perché il tecnico del PSG non se la passa bene in Francia".


----------



## raducioiu (7 Settembre 2012)

> Fabio Santini, esperto di mercato e giornalist


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Se i nomi son questi, mi tengo Allegri


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se i nomi son questi, mi tengo Allegri



Per Allegri questa è la stagione decisiva.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me sara' uno tra ancelotti e costacurta


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me sara' uno tra ancelotti e costacurta



Se così fosse, meglio Ancelotti.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da calcionews24 
14:39 | 10/09 Calciomercato Milan: se salta Allegri, Van Basten o Inzaghi

CALCIOMERCATO MILAN ALLEGRI VAN BASTEN INZAGHI - Il Milan comincia a costruire il futuro, nonostante siamo solo all'inizio di questa stagione. Un futuro che, a quanto si legge da più parti, potrebbe fare a meno del tecnico Massimiliano Allegri, che a questo punto potrebbe essere sostituito l'anno prossimo.

Chi potrebbe prendere il posto del livornese? Una riposta ha provata a darla oggi QS, secondo cui i rossoneri potrebbero finire nelle mani di due ex numero 9 dal glorioso passato: Marco Van Basten, da sempre in orbita Milan, e Filippo Inzaghi, che da poco ha iniziato ad allenare gli Allievi milanisti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Interessante il fatto che siamo a campionato appena iniziato e già si parla di dopo Allegri.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 2 partite ufficiali già tirano le somme...non ho parole


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Attualmente ci sono due allenatore, possibili, che a me piacciono tanto. Sono Spalletti e Montella.


----------



## MilanForever (10 Settembre 2012)

Santini 

Ieri a diretta stadio per quanto riguarda la terza ipotesi in realtà parlava di un Inzaghi + Ancelotti, con il primo come allenatore.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

SE e davvero SE hanno intenzione di cambiare, per me vanno o con Costacurta o con Van Basten.

Nel ritorno di Carletto ci credo poco. A me piacerebbe, ma davvero tanto, Montella.


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attualmente ci sono due allenatore, possibili, che a me piacciono tanto. Sono Spalletti e Montella.



Per entrambi serve un mercato super.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2012)

montella NO, il ritorno di carletto mi andrebbe ma e praticamente impossibile


----------



## LuisNasarioR9 (10 Settembre 2012)

io non dimentico quello che ha fatto Rijkaard, per me sarebbe la miglior scelta(poi magari mi sbaglierò): da giovanissimo Ct ha creato l'Olanda di Euro2000 (molto sfortunata secondo me, ma ottimo esempio di calcio totale nella miglior tradizione olandese, tanto che ai quarti vinse per 6-1,miglior risultato degli europei, contro la Jugoslavia di Mihajlovic in difesa) e ha creato e costruito il Barcellona dal 2003-04 in poi, di Eto'o Ronaldinho Deco Iniesta Messi e ha rigenerato Xavi dopo gli infortunii e tanto altro....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Settembre 2012)

LuisNasarioR9 ha scritto:


> io non dimentico quello che ha fatto Rijkaard, per me sarebbe la miglior scelta(poi magari mi sbaglierò): da giovanissimo Ct ha creato l'Olanda di Euro2000 (molto sfortunata secondo me, ma ottimo esempio di calcio totale nella miglior tradizione olandese, tanto che ai quarti vinse per 6-1,miglior risultato degli europei, contro la Jugoslavia di Mihajlovic in difesa) e ha creato e costruito il Barcellona dal 2003-04 in poi, di Eto'o Ronaldinho Deco Iniesta Messi e ha rigenerato Xavi dopo gli infortunii e tanto altro....



anche a me è sempre piaciuto rijkaard e sono sorpreso dalla sua parabola discendente come allenatore.Secondo me è sempre stato un ottimo tecnico e mi farebbe molto piacere se venisse rilanciato a grandi livelli


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Milan, la panchina di Allegri e quel precedente di Zaccheroni...

10.09.2012 20.30 di Gaetano Mocciaro
Allegri come Zaccheroni, una situazione che a distanza di dodici anni sembra riproporsi, un copione già visto il cui finale potrebbe mettere in preallarme l'attuale tecnico rossonero. Il perché del paragone? Facciamo qualche passo indietro nel tempo: estate 1998, il Milan deve rifondare dopo le ceneri dell'era Tabarez, Sacchi-bis e Capello-bis: un undicesimo e un decimo posto, decisamente troppo per una squadra che pochi anni prima aveva strapazzato il Barcellona in Coppa dei Campioni. Si punta su un tecnico giovane, dalle fresche idee che ha portato una provinciale come l'Udinese per la prima volta in Europa, fautore del 3-4-3. Il dogma del 4-4-2 rossonero per una volta viene messo da parte, si costruisce la squadra con pedine funzionali al tecnico: arrivano quindi Helveg e Bierhoff, più onesti giocatori che si riveleranno sorprendenti come Sala e Guglielminpietro. Partita a fari spenti la squadra mantiene un ritmo da passista, mai in fuga ma con una costanza incredibile. Quest'ultimo aspetto farà la differenza quando la Lazio avrà il suo momento di amnesia sul finale di stagione, Zac mette la freccia e vince lo scudetto al primo colpo. L'anno successivo l'impresa non riesce, nonostante uno Shevchenko in più che però all'epoca dei fatti non era ancora il fenomeno che si rivelò. Il Milan arriva terzo, dietro Lazio e Juve e Zac si fa confermare, anche se il rapporto non è più come prima. Estate 2000, mercato praticamente immobile. Ci si aspettano rinforzi poiché siamo nel periodo di vacche grasse e i rossoneri appartengono al club delle "7 sorelli". Le altre 6 si rinforzano, A Zac solo nel finale arriva il "contentino" Redondo, per giunta infortunato. Un segnale poco incoraggiante. Il malcontento sulla difesa a 3 inizia ad aumentare, la proprietà vuole tornare al 4-4-2: i risultati in campo non aiutano, stavolta il Milan viaggia in zona Zoppa Uefa, il rapporto è sempre più logoro e si aspetta il pretesto per porre la parola fine è l'eliminazione contro il Deportivo La Coruna nella seconda fase a gironi di Champions. Arriva il benservito all'indomani e la coppia Cesare Maldini-Tassotti traghetterà la squadra fino a fine stagione, prima di consegnare in mano a Fatih Terim le chiavi.

Estate 2010, la gestione Leonardo è durata appena una stagione e lo scudetto ormai è un ricordo sempre più sbiadito. Dopo l'era degli ex milanisti la dirigenza, come fu per il 3-4-3 di Zac, fa un'eccezione chiamando dal Cagliari Massimiliano Allegri, un tecnico che la maglia del Milan l'ha indossata solo per una tournee post campionato. I sardi con lui hanno vissuto due stagioni tranquille, oltre le proprie possibilità con una difesa solida e valorizzando giovani che avevano faticato a imporsi (Astori, Lazzari, Matri). Al primo anno gli arriva un fenomeno (Ibrahimovic) un campione (Robinho) e qualche giovane interessante (Boateng, Papastathopoulos). I rossoneri inciampano solo alla seconda giornata, poi impiegano pochissimo a passare in testa alla classifica. E ci restano fino a fine stagione. Lo scudetto torna dopo 7 anni, Allegri è ovviamente stra-confermato. Stavolta i grossi nomi non arrivano, ma Allegri riesce a valorizzarli comunque, vedi Nocerino, inaspettato bomber della stagione. Lo scudetto stavolta sfugge, fra infortuni, gol di Muntari e autogol in partite alla portata (Fiorentina). Qualche dissapore inizia a vedersi: quarti di finale, Milan-Barcellona. Si nota come Berlusconi discuta animatamente con Galliani, evidente il suo dissenso sul modo di giocare della squadra. Non piace il modulo, non piace la filosofia di gioco. Allegri però resiste, in fondo il Milan nelle ultime due stagioni ha totalizzato più punti di tutti. Anno terzo, come ai tempi di Zac il mercato porta poco, soprattutto in proporzione a quanto si è perso. Può arrivare Zé Eduardo, Allegri non lo vuole e lo invita a fare un provino. Il brasiliano, offeso, rifiuta. La dirigenza a questo punto accontenta il tecnico, gli porta Bojan e De Jong. E a fine mercato Galliani parla di scudetto. Abbuonata la sconfitta con la Samp, pre-Bojan e De Jong, i rossoneri vincono a Bologna se pur non esaltando troppo. A breve la prova della verità, la Champions incombe e in un girone sulla carta alla portata è vietato fallire. Le 6 partite in coppa saranno il primo vero banco di prova per verificare quanto è salda la panchina di Allegri. A Zac costò caro uscire in un girone con Deportivo, Galatasaray e Paris SG pre-sceicchi.


----------



## GioNF (10 Settembre 2012)

Come già detto in precedenza: Montella.
Magari Pep Guardiola.
Un po' meno magari Mazzarri e Spalletti.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Per entrambi serve un mercato super.



Se vuoi vincere a qualunque allenatore con questa rosa servono giocatori forti da acquistare, aimè.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Settembre 2012)

Io ho fiducia in Allegri. Mi piace molto l'organizzazione che dà Montella alle sue squadre, ma vediamo come prosegue la stagione alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Matteo Colturani, giornalista esperto sulle vicende di casa Milan, è intervenuto telefonicamente a Qsvs News. Si è parlato del rapporto tra Allegri e Galliani, oltre alle possibili ambizioni di Inzaghi per la panchina rossonera: "Allegri-Galliani? Credo che i due abbiano un rapporto molto solido, magari non sarà saldo come prima, ma non credo sia venuto meno. Se Allegri è al Milan lo deve a Galliani con quel rinnovo, deve ricordarsleo. Inzaghi sulla panchina del Milan? Credo che possa essere il suo obiettivo a medio lungo termine, è una legittima ambizione, ma se ragioniamo col dogma "il Milan ai milanisti", di candidati ce ne sono tanti. Con Galliani Inzaghi ha un feeling speciale da sempre, non ha voluto che uscisse dall'orbita, spero che un giorno sia il turno Tassotti, l'avrebbe meritato anche molto prima".


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se vuoi vincere a qualunque allenatore con questa rosa servono giocatori forti da acquistare, aimè.



Se vuoi vincere si. Se vuoi far divertire, no, basta zeman.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

A me hanno riferito "dall'interno" alcune cose in merito ad Allegri, la società, Inzaghi ed il nome del prossimo allenatore. Ma sono talmente grosse che, nonostante provengano da dentro, non ci credo. Comunque, vedremo...


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Ovvero? Sputa iragni


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ovvero? Sputa iragni



Ice indaga


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me hanno riferito "dall'interno" alcune cose in merito ad Allegri, la società, Inzaghi ed il nome del prossimo allenatore. Ma sono talmente grosse che, nonostante provengano da dentro, non ci credo. Comunque, vedremo...



Saranno sicuramente vere...
Io sono convinto che tutto quello di cui veniamo a conoscenza è solo la punta dell'iceberg.
Probabilmente se venissimo a sapere anche solo il 50% di quello che accade veramente, le dinamiche interne, i discorsi...resteremmo allibiti.


----------



## E81 (10 Settembre 2012)

Rijkaard, van Basten e Carlo Ancelotti 
A parte il fatto che dopo due partite già si parli del "dopo Allegri", mi fa presagire brutte cose... in ogni caso, mi chiedo, perché far tornare Carletto?? 
E Marco... no, per favore, si rovinerebbe il mito. Fare l'allenatore al Milan, soprattutto in questo periodo... mah... la vedo brutta per lui, se davvero venisse...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me hanno riferito "dall'interno" alcune cose in merito ad Allegri, la società, Inzaghi ed il nome del prossimo allenatore. Ma sono talmente grosse che, nonostante provengano da dentro, non ci credo. Comunque, vedremo...



Dicci di più


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2012)

ma ancelotti che voglia ha di mollare una squadra dove al minimo schiocco di dita ti comprano il mondo intero, per venire in un milan derelitto a far giocare quei 4 scarsoni che abbiamo ? 

capisco la fede rossonera ma qua siamo ai limiti del masochismo. 

rijkaard e van basten invece si portano dietro troppe incognite, uno è fuori dal calcio che conta da troppi anni, l'altro non s'è mai visto allenare ad altissimi livelli un club. 
sarebbero scommesse.


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2012)

per ora direi che e' meglio tenersi Allegri...fino a quando...non si sa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> per ora direi che e' meglio tenersi Allegri...fino a quando...non si sa



Ci sono troppe manovre, non credo si punti su di lui per il futuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppe manovre, non credo si punti su di lui per il futuro.



Allegri è stato esonerato dopo Milan-Barcellona.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Settembre 2012)

Io dico tra gli italiani Montella, straniero va bè Guardiola (che non verrà mai), e non mi dispiace per niente Simeone, peccato sia interista.
Anch'io comunque terrei Allegri fino alla fine del campionato, tanto un cambio in corsa non cambierebbe nulla, e in ogni caso tra i nomi di ex milanisti nuovi o soliti non mi convince nessuno.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (11 Settembre 2012)

premesso che a me allegri PIACE, se proprio dovessero sostituirlo, allora vorrei Tassotti!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Premetto anche io che sto con Allegri, però per un eventuale cambio mi piacerebbe avere in panchina Rijkaard (di quelli che rientrano nel dogma: il milan ai milanisti) oppure Inzaghi se è già pronto. Mi affascina anche Montella, sarebbe un'ottima soluzione. Oppure darei una chance, che merita, a Tassotti.


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Io punterei su Tassotti! Secondo me ci sa fare


----------



## Ale (11 Settembre 2012)

per me il dopo Allegri si chiama Inzaghi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me hanno riferito "dall'interno" alcune cose in merito ad Allegri, la società, Inzaghi ed il nome del prossimo allenatore. Ma sono talmente grosse che, nonostante provengano da dentro, non ci credo. Comunque, vedremo...



Berlusconi nuovo allenatore???


----------



## Principe (11 Settembre 2012)

2,4 milioni di stipendio ad allegri???????? Cioè ma scherziamo ...... Per favore 1,4 a zeman poveri noi


----------



## gabuz (11 Settembre 2012)

Montella è un cuore rossonero, elemento da non sottovalutare vista la baggianata del "Milan ai milanisti"


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine sarà testa a testa Montella-Inzaghi oppure come ha detto qualcuno Ancelotti-Inzaghi assieme


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Il Quotidiano Sportivo oggi in edicola apre con il Milan e con le parole di Massimiliano Allegri: "in tanti vogliono il mio posto", ha detto ieri in conferenza stampa. Il tecnico, con un biennale da 2,5 milioni all'anno, è legato dunque ai rossoneri sino al 2014 ed il QS fotografa 'i gufi' che aleggiano attorno a lui: si va da Marco Van Basten a Rudd Gullit, passando da Filippo Galli a Mauro Tassotti, sino a Pippo Inzaghi, tutti ex rossoneri.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Emanuele (15 Settembre 2012)

Bah per me se cacceranno Allegri il nuovo allenatore sarà Tassotti: è vice da tanti anni, conosce perfettamente l'ambiente e non avrebbe grandi pretese economiche.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Tassotti e' vecchio , credo restera' a vita


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

sono tutte notizie per destabilizzare l'ambiente, per il momento allegri ce lo teniamo se non arriveranno risultati se ne riparlerà ma ora parlare di successori mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Ancelotti penso che sarebbe la peggior sciagura che ci possa mai capitare.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Alternative di valore, non c'è che dire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Settembre 2012)

forse solo con spalletti...ma neanche forse


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Prima si parlava di Guardiola o Capello, ora di questi, boh...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono tutte notizie per destabilizzare l'ambiente, per il momento allegri ce lo teniamo se non arriveranno risultati se ne riparlerà ma ora parlare di successori mi sembra eccessivo



Io non amo Allegri, purtroppo non riuscirò mai a perdonargli il campionato scorso che DOVEVA vincere, e che ha invece regalato proprio all'odiata Juve. Pesano su di lui gravi responsabilità nella gestione atletica generale di quella squadra e nell'infortunio evitabile di T.Silva, rivelatosi poi determinante...e questa cosa mi brucia ancora.
Detto cio' ormai bisogna andare avanti con lui fino alla fine, paradossalmente se ha veramente qualcosa da dimostrare non c'è anno migliore di questo...visto che con tanti campioni sono capaci tutti a vincere..


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da calcionews24
> 16:09 | 07/09 Calciomercato Milan, Santini: "Tre nomi per il dopo Allegri"
> 
> 
> CALCIOMERCATO MILAN ALLEGRI ANCELOTTI - Fabio Santini, esperto di mercato e giornalista, ai microfoni de Il Sussidiario, ha così commentato il possibile dopo Allegri sulla panchina del Milan: "Io credo che il futuro di Allegri dipenda soltanto dai risultati che porterà a casa. Credo che il tecnico abbia ragione a parlare di una squadra che non è da scudetto, ma da primi tre posti. Rijkaard, van Basten e Carlo Ancelotti sono i tre nomi più papabili per sostituire l'ex Cagliari, soprattutto perché il tecnico del PSG non se la passa bene in Francia".



uno peggiore dell'altro


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

''La Stampa'' in edicola oggi dedica ampio spazio alla partita del Milan di stasera focalizzando l’attenzione su un protagonista in particolare: Massimiliano Allegri. Il titolo con cui il giornale torinese sceglie di aprire l’articolo è significativo: ''Dallo scudetto alla graticola, Allegri un precario in panchina''. Il tecnico livornese, diciamo così, non sembra essere particolarmente amato dalla carta stampata.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancelotti penso che sarebbe la peggior sciagura che ci possa mai capitare.



Allenatore sopravvalutato, un altro che vince solo con squadroni....


----------



## Pamparulez (15 Settembre 2012)

A settembre sapevo si aprisse la caccia, non la caccia ad Allegri. Insomma è lui il male del Milan? No perchè io pensavo fosse la totale mancanza di un progetto societario, e di una rosa ai limiti dell'imbarazzante. Dubito sia stato Allegri a voler passare da Thiago-Nesta a Bonera-Acerbi.. ma forse mi sbaglio è....


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Non può andare Tassotti in prima panchina?


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Nn mi dispiacerebbe se Tassotti fosse promosso primo allenatore


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn mi dispiacerebbe se Tassotti fosse promosso primo allenatore



Non credo che avverrà se non per una eventuale fase di transizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Allegri a tre ore dall'esonero​
Milan-Anderlecht, martedì 18 settembre ore 20.45; Udinese-Milan, domenica 23 settembre ore 15. 90 + 90 minuti, tre ore di gioco: è il tempo che Massimiliano Allegri ha a disposizione per salvare la sua panchina. 

Perché è evidente che, se alla doppia sconfitta nei primi due appuntamenti stagionali a San Siro (ko con Sampdoria e Atalanta, intervallati dalla vittoria di Bologna), dovessero seguire altri due passi falsi, per il Milan sarebbe difficile ripresentarsi davanti ai propri tifosi, mercoledì 26 settembre contro il Cagliari, con lo stesso tecnico al comando. 

Per la società rossonera, infatti, la rosa messa a disposizione di Allegri ha tutte le carte in regola per competere per il titolo, come ribadito più volte dall'ad Adriano Galliani. E quindi la logica conseguenza di altre due eventuali sconfitte non potrebbe che essere l'allontanemento dell'allenatore.

La convinzione poi che il parco giocatori del club di via Turati sia davvero in grado di competere per lo scudetto (e per una buona Champions League) è ovviamente molto opinabile (e verrebbe da dire che non lo è, viste le prestazioni nei primi incontri della stagione), ma questo naturalmente è un dettaglio trascurabile: perché nel calcio spesso e volentieri la responsabilità degli errori compiuti da una società viene scaricata sull'allenatore. Poi ci sono anche gli errori del tecnico, ma questo è un altro discorso, rispetto al fatto che Allegri si appresta a diventare il capro espiatorio di un'estate rossonera piena di errori.


fonte:http://www.calciomercato.com/mercato/milan-allegri-a-tre-ore-dall-esonero-995561


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2012)

Voglio Di Canio.
Almeno chi non corre si ritrova con la macchina in fiamme


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

Una pazza idea sarebbe richiamare sacchi.


Scherzo, voglio vedere se ci leggono in modo tale da ipotizzare quanto ci mettano i titoloni a fare il suo nome.

Ad oggi tra i vari yesman quello che mi ispira di piu' e' pastacurta.

Altrimenti Maldini (se lo puo' fare, inzaghi credo avra' lo stesso successo di v.basten come allenatore.
E ancora Bielsa o Spalletti .

Io mi auguro sia quest' ultimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

figurati se spalletti viene ad allenare il milan che non tirano la grana, rimane allo zenit almeno la puo fare richieste e viene accontentato,


----------



## drama 84 (16 Settembre 2012)

a me non dispiacerebbe Delio Rossi


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Ora come ora chiunque è meglio di Allegri
Mi andrebbe bene pure Costacurta, che pur essendo 0 tatticamente (come allegri eh) ma credo avrebbe le palle di mandare a quel paese qualche giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Ditemi quello che volete ma prenderei pure Benitez che mi sembra libero. se non sbaglio stava per andare alla samp, ergo lo stipendio non dovrebbe essere alto.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> a me non dispiacerebbe Delio Rossi



Richiamiamo Seedorf ?


----------



## Principe (16 Settembre 2012)

Chiunque al posto di allegri fuori da milanello somaro fuori da milanello


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Montella...Spalletti...perché mai dovrebbero venire al Milan? Sono 2 allenatori, il primo appena ingaggiato e al quale la dirigenza ha comprato tutti i giocatori funzionali al SUO modulo... e il secondo ha voluto giocatori per rinforzare la squadra e dire la sua anche in Champions. 
Accostare questi nomi al Milan significa essere fuori dal mondo.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Solo Filippo Galli o Costacurta potrebbero allenare questo Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montella...Spalletti...perché mai dovrebbero venire al Milan? Sono 2 allenatori, il primo appena ingaggiato e al quale la dirigenza ha comprato tutti i giocatori funzionali al SUO modulo... e il secondo ha voluto giocatori per rinforzare la squadra e dire la sua anche in Champions.
> Accostare questi nomi al Milan significa essere fuori dal mondo.



Ma soprattutto è molto difficile che il Milan spenda 10 milioni lordi per stipendiare due allenatori. Si cambierà solo se a Natale saremo decimi.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete ma prenderei pure Benitez che mi sembra libero. se non sbaglio stava per andare alla samp, ergo lo stipendio non dovrebbe essere alto.



E' assolutamente libero. Avevo sentito Sensibile, DS della Samp, a fine estate spiegare i motivi per cui non è andata a buon fine la trattativa. Non era un problema di soldi, Benitez chiedeva poco, ma era l'ambizione dell'allenatore a non andare d'accordo. 
Lui voleva una squadra che arrivasse a giocare per il titolo tempo qualche anno, quindi un progetto ambizioso. 

A me Benitez piace, assolutamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

E' un allenatore che non se lo sta ricordando nessuno, ha un esperienza internazionale di grande livello conosce gia il campionato italiano, all'Milan potrebbe riscattarsi. Io allegri non lo voglio piu basta!!!! Mi rimangio tutti commenti positivi su di lui


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' assolutamente libero. Avevo sentito Sensibile, DS della Samp, a fine estate spiegare i motivi per cui non è andata a buon fine la trattativa. Non era un problema di soldi, Benitez chiedeva poco, *ma era l'ambizione dell'allenatore a non andare d'accordo.
> Lui voleva una squadra che arrivasse a giocare per il titolo tempo qualche anno, quindi un progetto ambizioso.
> *
> A me Benitez piace, assolutamente.



a rigor di logica dovrebbe rifiutare pure il milan


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifò, io dopo il primo anno avevo avuto un campanello di allarme, sul piano del gioco. Se tu giochi male hai solo un modo per zittire la gente, me compreso, vincere qualche competizione. Il primo anno l'ha fatto, poi no. E continuo a sostenere che quel primo anno è stato secondo me sopratutto la mancanza di un'antagonista. 

Ma se durante l'anno non dimostri sul piano del gioco nulla e in più a fine stagione non vinci niente, chi ti può difendere? Nessuno. 

Allegri ha dimostrato testardaggine, incapacità di gestione di uno spogliatoio, incapacità di motivare la squadra, incapacità di dare un'identità e un gioco, poca elasticità.

Quand'è arrivato ero entusiasta, ma non ha dimostrato di aver saputo fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Galliani sicuro: "Allegri non è in discussione"​
Il giorno dopo la sconfitta contro l'Atalanta, l'amministratore delegato del Milan Adriano Galliani ha deciso di recarsi a Milanello e di pranzare con la squadra che è già tornata ad allenarsi in vista della sfida di martedì contro l'Anderlecht. Queste le sue parole ai microfoni di Sky Sport24: "Allegri non è assolutamente in discussione, deve rimanere sereno. Ora dobbiamo pensare a vincere e a ritrovare gli infortunati. Berlusconi mi ha chiesto di stare vicino alla squadra e tranquillizzarla in questo momento". 

fonte:http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/?action=read&id=385059


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Cesarone Maldini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Non è in discussione, capovolgete la dichiarazione e zac...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

che pizza sicuramente farà tutta la stagione, poi credo lo spediscano


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un allenatore che non se lo sta ricordando nessuno, ha un esperienza internazionale di grande livello conosce gia il campionato italiano, all'Milan potrebbe riscattarsi. Io allegri non lo voglio piu basta!!!! Mi rimangio tutti commenti positivi su di lui



Nel mio caso commenti positivi su Allegri era chiedermi troppo, ma sono pronto a rimangiarmi subito l'idea che avevo che si dovesse in ogni caso andare avanti con lui fine a fine stagione. Dopo lo strazio di ieri, obiettivamente non si potrà andare avanti cosi per piu' di 2,3 partite al massimo.
Non mi aspettavo proprio un'altra sconfitta, passi gli infortuni che abbiamo, ma questo non ci sta capendo nulla, è completamente nel pallone, e con lui tutta la squadra. 
Concordo su Benitez, magari...


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> che pizza sicuramente farà tutta la stagione, poi credo lo spediscano



Nonostante tutto sarebbe la soluzione migliore. Un traghettatore a questo punto del campionato vorrebbe decretare la definitiva resa su qualsiasi obbiettivo minimo di stagione.
I vari Montella, Spalletti, Guardiola, Ancelotti, Benitez sono allenatori da inizio di stagione (luglio) su cui fondare un progetto di squadra. Affidare sto scembio al Bortolo Mutti di turno non farebbe altro che peggiorare la situazione.

Questo è il Milan "formato" Allegri-Galliani. Questo è il Milan da tenere fino a fine stagione.
Alla fine (a meno che non si perdano 6-7 partite di fila) sarà buono e giusto mandare fuori dalle palle l'allenatore toscano e vendere tutti i giocatori legati al suo "modulo" di sta ceppa.

Purtroppo gli Amministratori Delegati non si esonerano. Vengono succeduti solo dopo la morte.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (16 Settembre 2012)

Raga intanto inziamo a mettere Tassotti per questa stagione. E' la soluzione migliore. E' al Milan da 30 anni,conosce l'ambiente,i giocatori,penso che meglio di Allegri sia.
Poi vediamo per l'anno prossimo un progetto (mi viene da ridere solo a scriverlo) nuovo con un allenatore giovane tipo Montella!
Dei tre citati invece preferirei Rijkaard


----------



## Graxx (16 Settembre 2012)

mazzarri o montella...ma a prescindere da chi sarà l'allenatore va costruita una squadra all'altezza...


----------



## Petrecte (16 Settembre 2012)

Magari mi sbaglio ma credo che se esonerano Allergia e mettono Tassotti , quest'ultimo rigira la aquadra come un calzino e rimotivando molti giocatori, poi magari si perde lo stesso ma peggio di come va ora (ognuno per se e confusione totale) non può davvero andare.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Pur di vederlo lontano dal Milan vorrei pure Mazzarri


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Per me a questo ambiente serve proprio una scossa, che Allegri non mi sembra in grado di dare. I ragazzi sono proprio senza grinta, senza fame, senza motivazioni, senza sicurezza. Sembra giochino un'amichevole di luglio!


----------



## Principe (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un allenatore che non se lo sta ricordando nessuno, ha un esperienza internazionale di grande livello conosce gia il campionato italiano, all'Milan potrebbe riscattarsi. Io allegri non lo voglio piu basta!!!! Mi rimangio tutti commenti positivi su di lui



Molto felice che stiamo andando quasi tutti sul fare fuori quell'incapace

- - - Aggiornato - - -



A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Raga intanto inziamo a mettere Tassotti per questa stagione. E' la soluzione migliore. E' al Milan da 30 anni,conosce l'ambiente,i giocatori,penso che meglio di Allegri sia.
> Poi vediamo per l'anno prossimo un progetto (mi viene da ridere solo a scriverlo) nuovo con un allenatore giovane tipo Montella!
> Dei tre citati invece preferirei Rijkaard



Quoto


----------



## Gollume (16 Settembre 2012)

Per questa stagione finiamo con Allegri. Non stravedo per lui anzi, però le alternative sono ancora peggio. Se proprio ci ritroveremo male male Tassotti fa il traghettatore.
Io per il futuro, partendo dal presupposto di un progetto tecnico serio che punti a giocare bene a calcio, vedrei benissimo Benitez che è un grande allenatore secondo me, poi Spalletti.
Oltre il sogno Guardiola, ma non verrà mai a s*******rsi quello che di buono ha fatto andando a fare figuracce con una società ormai ridotta agli stracci.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2012)

Il ritorno del mortazza non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il ritorno del mortazza non è nemmeno quotato



Mica è ***** a lasciar il ricco PSG per venire nel povero MILAN


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2012)

Il prolema è che se capiscono qualcosa lo cacciano via loro


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Mmmmm dubito lo caccino cosi presto Ancelotti, c'è Leo ai piani alti che ha grande stima di lui, non lo cacciano cosi su due piedi.


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2012)

Prendiamo Boban 
Allenatore e pure giocatore al posto di Boateng.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Settembre 2012)

boban con tassotti secondo  oppure solo tassotti


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Boban? Magari, ma la dirigenza non lo vorrebbe mai, mica si mette a 90.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Boban ,Inzaghi... ma poi dai, anche tassotti sta li da 30 anni..nn cambierebbe nulla. serve un giovane incazzato con la bava alla bocca quando perde. Poi faremo schifo ugualmente perche la squadra ha grossi limiti, ma almeno vedremo una squadra viva e che lotta, non una squadra rassegnata e triste.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Per ora mi tengo Allegri, almeno fino a gennaio. Se non avrà ottenuto risultati con un gioco convincente allora penserò a chi verrà dopo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

MILAN BERLUSCONI ALLEGRI GALLIANI -Nonostante le rassicurazioni date in pubblico da Adriano Galliani, in casa Milan si sta già pensando di effettuare il ribaltone dal punto di vista tecnico. Massimiliano Allegri, infatti, non sembra dare le giuste garanzie per condurre una stagione che possa regalare soddisfazioni ai tifosi: in particolare, il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, come si legge stamani sulla Gazzetta dello Sport, avrebbe già deciso di affidare la squadra a un tecnico che la renda più vivace e offra novità sul fronte tattico e sull'inserimento dei giovani. Per questo, l'accoppiata Inzaghi-Tassotti rappresenterebbe la pista più abbordabile per il club di Via Turati.

Francesco Cammuca

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## Ale (17 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> MILAN BERLUSCONI ALLEGRI GALLIANI -Nonostante le rassicurazioni date in pubblico da Adriano Galliani, in casa Milan si sta già pensando di effettuare il ribaltone dal punto di vista tecnico. Massimiliano Allegri, infatti, non sembra dare le giuste garanzie per condurre una stagione che possa regalare soddisfazioni ai tifosi: in particolare, il presidente Silvio Berlusconi, come si legge stamani sulla Gazzetta dello Sport, avrebbe già deciso di affidare la squadra a un tecnico che la renda più vivace e offra novità sul fronte tattico e sull'inserimento dei giovani. Per questo, l'accoppiata Inzaghi-Tassotti rappresenterebbe la pista più abbordabile per il club di Via Turati.
> 
> Francesco Cammuca
> 
> Fonte: calcionews24


si muovesse a farlo sto ribaltone..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Settembre 2012)

Potrebbero anche farlo subito,ma penso che le cose non cambieranno. Allegri ha fatto qualche errore sicuramente,ma la squadra rimane questa anche con Capello,Inzaghi,Mourinho in panchina.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Berlusconi lo voleva cacciare già la scorsa stagione...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Milan, l'ombra di Inzaghi su Allegri: Berlusconi sogna Guardiola

http://web.calciomercato.com/rasseg...-su-allegri-berlusconi-sogna-guardiola-259633


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

La Gazzetta scrive che il sogno è sempre Guardiola, ma costa troppo. 

Probabilmente si ripunterà su "Il Milan ai milanisti" quindi Tassotti - Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta scrive che il sogno è sempre Guardiola, ma costa troppo.
> 
> Probabilmente si ripunterà su "Il Milan ai milanisti" quindi Tassotti - Inzaghi.




Berlusconi potrebbe, secondo me, tentare il colpo ad effetto e provarci sul serio con Guardiola per rilanciare la propria immagine.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2012)

l' unico che vorrei al posto di Allegri è Tassotti!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi ha appena iniziato, lasciamolo crescere. In futuro potrà essere molto importante, perché con lui in panchina, la promozione degli allievi in prima squadra sarà più veloce! Sinceramente, non vedo chi potrebbe sostituire Allegri, anche se continuando con questo andazzo, l'esonero è la cosa più probabile. La colpa è principalmente societaria, ma diciamo che lui certo non aiuta.


----------



## Dottorm (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque sarò banale, ma inizio anchio ad averne abbastanza di Allegri.
Abbiamo puntato tutto su quest'allenatore, mi è piaciuto il piglio che ha avuto nell'affrontare alcuni problemi atavici della squadra (vecchiaia di alcuni giocatori, stile di gioco obsoleto ecc), mi è piaciuto molto meno come li ha "risolti".

Avessi trovato un giocatore che non si è lamentato di lui. La preparazione atletica è un delirio, tra l'altro non garantisce neanche la tenuta fino a fine stagione, iniziamo a carburare tardi e finiamo la benzina già ad aprile. Il gioco è uno schifo e alla fine è stato confermato che senza Ibra (almeno per ora) non siamo niente. Gli infortuni sono all'ordine del giorno e c'è stata perfino la capacità di perdere uno scudetto che avremmo dovuto vincere a mani basse. Il più giovane tra i vecchi è stato sfancu|ato e adesso fa le fortune della Juve, era esattamente il giocatore che gli mancava.

Più passa il tempo, più penso che acciuga ci ha RO-VI-NA-TI


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi potrebbe, secondo me, tentare il colpo ad effetto e provarci sul serio con Guardiola per rilanciare la propria immagine.



Guardiola non viene a fare la figura del paninaro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi adesso non ha alcun senso..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Guardiola non viene a fare la figura del paninaro



Sicuramente no, ma Berlusconi è il miglior venditore di fumo.....


----------



## sheva90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma si ribaltasse da solo, sta *****.


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl, ma Guardiola che dice constant e ambrogini di fare tiki taka


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Comunque sarò banale, ma inizio anchio ad averne abbastanza di Allegri.
> Abbiamo puntato tutto su quest'allenatore, mi è piaciuto il piglio che ha avuto nell'affrontare alcuni problemi atavici della squadra (vecchiaia di alcuni giocatori, stile di gioco obsoleto ecc), mi è piaciuto molto meno come li ha "risolti".
> 
> Avessi trovato un giocatore che non si è lamentato di lui. *La preparazione atletica è un delirio, tra l'altro non garantisce neanche la tenuta fino a fine stagione, iniziamo a carburare tardi e finiamo la benzina già ad aprile.* Il gioco è uno schifo e alla fine è stato confermato che senza Ibra (almeno per ora) non siamo niente. Gli infortuni sono all'ordine del giorno e c'è stata perfino la capacità di perdere uno scudetto che avremmo dovuto vincere a mani basse. Il più giovane tra i vecchi è stato sfancu|ato e adesso fa le fortune della Juve, era esattamente il giocatore che gli mancava.
> ...



questo è l'aspetto piu agghiacciante del metodo di allegri , carburiamo tardi e duriamo pure pochissimo , è assurdo


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque se deve venire Inzaghi, 2 partite con gli Allievi senza voler nemmeno iniziare ad allenare (e dopo numerose dichiarazioni in tal senso), a questo punto mi tengo Allegri. Inzaghi lasciamolo agli Allievi, che se si dimostrerà valido ci aiuterà al momento giusto. Questo a prescindere dal fatto che l'idea del Milan ai milanisti mi ha stancato da un pezzo...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma, io non capisco, la squadra è composta da scarti del Genoa e da panchinari di squadre di seconda fascia, perarltro raccattati in prestito o arrivati all'ultimo momento, e la colpa sarebbe di Allegri? Non riesco a immaginare chi potrebbe ottenere risultati da questa squadra, o anche solo desiderare di allenarla.
Comunque, Allegri è da tempo il capo espiatorio designato, ma la società opterà per una scelta interna, perchè certo due stipendi non intendono pagarli, quindi sarà Tassotti (ma dubito che voglia esporsi per la prima volta con questa squadra), oppure Inzaghi.
Allegri si consolerà contando i soldi e guardando le prestazioni indecenti che la squadra continuerà ad offrire


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2012)

sara' sicuramente Tassotti


----------



## James Watson (17 Settembre 2012)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ma, io non capisco, la squadra è composta da scarti del Genoa e da panchinari di squadre di seconda fascia, perarltro raccattati in prestito o arrivati all'ultimo momento, e la colpa sarebbe di Allegri? Non riesco a immaginare chi potrebbe ottenere risultati da questa squadra, o anche solo desiderare di allenarla.
> Comunque, Allegri è da tempo il capo espiatorio designato, ma la società opterà per una scelta interna, perchè certo due stipendi non intendono pagarli, quindi sarà Tassotti (ma dubito che voglia esporsi per la prima volta con questa squadra), oppure Inzaghi.
> Allegri si consolerà contando i soldi e guardando le prestazioni indecenti che la squadra continuerà ad offrire



Quoto ogni singola parola.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno aveva detto Boban. Boban è la figura ideale che potrebbe rilanciare sto Milan, di calcio ne capisce, è un Milanista doc è uno che potrebbe far tirare fuori l'anima a sti scarpori. Pero è troppo scomodo per galliani e co.

Guardaroba? Seriamente? Il milan che stipendia 10 mil un allenatore che non ti da garanzie..Prendo mofrigno piuttosto che secondo me verrebbe di corsa.


----------



## Need4 (17 Settembre 2012)

boh...io non ho alcuna fretta di cambiare allenatore...diamogli ancora un mese di tempo ad Acciuga


----------



## James Watson (17 Settembre 2012)

Boban può capire di calcio finché vuole, nessuno lo mette indubbio. Nessuno mette in dubbio che un personaggio della sua personalità farebbe sicuramente comodo, fatto sta però che Boban non sia un allenatore..


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2012)

Boban non verrà mai ad allenare il milan.. per un semplice motivo...sono 2 anni che giustamente spara m sulla società e sulla gestione della squadra... cosa che al nano non andrà mai giu.. 

quindi mettetevi l'animo in pace... se va via acciuga il traghettatore sarà il tasso fino a maggio.... 

certo che siamo diventati proprio una società assurda..


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

puoi mettere anche gesu cristo in panchina, ma se deve avere a che fare con una rosa di pezzenti da serie B, non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guardaroba? Seriamente? Il milan che stipendia 10 mil un allenatore che non ti da garanzie..Prendo mofrigno piuttosto che secondo me verrebbe di corsa.



No Tifò,senza un mercato faraonica Mou non ti guarda nemmeno,altro che venire di corsa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta scrive che il sogno è sempre Guardiola, ma costa troppo.
> 
> Probabilmente si ripunterà su "Il Milan ai milanisti" quindi Tassotti - Inzaghi.



Guardiola è impossibile soprattutto in corsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

Ilvio in panchina. Faremmo finalmente bel giuoco.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Prima mi è balenata una idea in testa a cui non ci avevo pensato. 

E' possibile che lo abbiano già silurato, indipendentemente dai risultati, alla prima occasione lo cacciano.


----------



## 2515 (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attualmente ci sono due allenatore, possibili, che a me piacciono tanto. Sono Spalletti e Montella.



Sono impossibili perché non sono due **********, spalletti allena una squadra con soldi e non pochi, che vince il suo campionato, montella ha una squadra molto migliore della nostra che sta andando bene.


----------



## cris (17 Settembre 2012)

Si ribalti lui in un fosso, invece.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma pensa che cambiando allenatore possa vincere lo scudetto?? Questa rosa fa e farà schifo con o senza Allegri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2012)

Anche Guardiola è uno che vuole un certo tipo di mercato.
Non è solo il problema dei soldi che vuole lui, se viene vuole mezzo Barcellona e qui non ci sono neanche i soldi per riscattare Bojan che del Barcellona era una riserva.


----------



## Bawert (17 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qualcuno aveva detto Boban. Boban è la figura ideale che potrebbe rilanciare sto Milan, di calcio ne capisce, è un Milanista doc è uno che potrebbe far tirare fuori l'anima a sti scarpori. Pero è troppo scomodo per galliani e co.
> 
> Guardaroba? Seriamente? Il milan che stipendia 10 mil un allenatore che non ti da garanzie..Prendo mofrigno piuttosto che secondo me verrebbe di corsa.


Lo vorrei come Direttore Sportivo


----------



## The P (17 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Comunque sarò banale, ma inizio anchio ad averne abbastanza di Allegri.
> 
> Più passa il tempo, più penso che acciuga ci ha RO-VI-NA-TI



Onestamente credo che se non avessimo avuto tutti quegli infortuni causati in primis (per sua stessa ammissione) da lui a quest'ora avremmo vinto un campionato e con l'estasi di 2 scudi di fila magari il nano non cacciava Ibra e Thiago.


----------



## Joe Pesci (17 Settembre 2012)

Se proprio si sarà costretti a cambiare ci vuole un allenatore-maestro, vista la quantità di giovani "più o meno" talentuosi ma drammaticamente inesperti presenti in rosa.
E sarà meglio che sia straniero e con la schiena dritta, completamente estraneo al modo di fare italiano e ai diktat del caballero di Arcore.
Uno alla Van Gaal x intendersi, non a caso richiamato in patria in gran fretta per ricostruire gli orange dopo il disastro all'europeo.
Ovviamente Van Gaal non lascerebbe mai l'Olanda così presto (purtroppo), però provare a chiedere a Guardiola se è disposto ad accettare una sfida affascinante come la ricostruzione del Milan pare proprio così brutto??
Ah già, poi Guardiola devi pagarlo ..... scusate, avevo dimenticato che la proprietà ha svuotato la cassa 
Beh allora teniamoci Allegri, il grande motivatore, quello del "perderemo altre partite, però in modo diverso"


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Settembre 2012)

Rijkaard o Niente.

Rijkaard ha ricostruito il Barcellona da zero quando la squadra era allo sbando totale. Lui conosce bene la serie A, e la società. Lui ha vinto sia da calciatore che da allenatore. Ha lansciato tanti giocatori al Barcelona (Iniesta, Messi, Valdes, Bojan, etc)
E lui che ha puntato su Eto'o', Yaya Touré, Deco etc...

Guardiola per me è sopravalutato. Lui aveva una squadrone subito.


----------



## GioNF (17 Settembre 2012)

Non servono a nulla ribaltoni.
Qua servono EURO, milioni di EURO, da investire nel calciomercato. Poi si può pensare ad un nuoto tecnico. Perchè i Traorè e i Nocerino, con Guardiola, possono fare i giardinieri.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Rijkaard o Niente.
> 
> Rijkaard ha ricostruito il Barcellona da zero quando la squadra era allo sbando totale. Lui conosce bene la serie A, e la società. Lui ha vinto sia da calciatore che da allenatore. Ha lansciato tanti giocatori al Barcelona (Iniesta, Messi, Valdes, Bojan, etc)
> E lui che ha puntato su Eto'o', Yaya Touré, Deco etc...
> ...



Ma tanto Rijkaard non è libero. Allena l'Arabia Saudita.


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2012)

Per Guardiola darei il sangue. Magari fallisce, ma ha la classe e il "phisique du role" giusti per un nome come il nostro.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Le 5 tappe forzate del progetto Milan

17.09.2012 21:00 di Matteo Ronchetti
Il Milan viva un momento di impasse pericolosa. Per capirne i motivi bisognerebbe fare un passo indietro, ripensando al progetto che Berlusconi e Galliani avrebbero dipinto a tavolino tempo fa. Questo prevederebbe alcune tappe forzate: 1) risanamento finanziario della società 2) rinuncia momentanea a un calcio spettacolare per uno più concreto, in modo da tenere ai vertici il club, non perdere appeal e soldi 3) affidare ad Allegri per ancora una o due stagioni questo progetto di Milan-concreto 4) creare nel frattempo una base di talenti in
grado di costituire le nuove fondamenta della squadra 5) affidare il nuovo ciclo di calcio vincente e spettacolare (che ha sempre contraddistinto l'era Berlusconi) a una nuova generazione di allenatori col dna rossonero, vedi Inzaghi, Seedorf o Gattuso. Il problema, però, è il seguente: qualora venisse a mancare uno di questi tasselli (ovvero la competitività attuale del Milan), che si fa? I giovani non sono pronti, meno che meno i tecnici di nuova generazione. La maggior parte, addirittura, non ha ancora smesso di giocare. A Inzaghi va dato tempo. Se si vuole un allenatore bravo, innovativo, fuori dagli schemi, allora gli si deve concedere la possibilità di sperimentare, provare, sbagliare.. Poi, sarebbe difficile trovare un altro traghettatore o, eventualmente, un grande allenatore, capace e in grado di incidere subito sulla squadra. Montella è all'inizio della sua carriera e comunque sotto contratto, Mazzarri si potrebbe liberare l'anno prossimo ma non avrebbe lo stesso credo tattico della proprietà, Spalletti è blindato dallo Zenit, solo per fare qualche nome. Infine, Guardiola: sarebbe libero ma accetterebbe? Ha lasciato la squadra dei sogni per riposarsi e ora tutti lo aspettano al varco, chiedendosi se è stato lui a fare grande il Barcellona o viceversa. Tutti gli chiederebbero di replicare quel gioco, quel modello, quella mentalità, impossibile da esportare fuori dalla Catalogna. Gli converrebbe ripartire da una squadra impoverita come il Milan? Ai rossoneri converrebbe puntare su Guardiola? Forse l'unica soluzione, al momento, è dare fiducia ad Allegri, sperando che il castello non crolli e che il progetta proceda.

Fonte: MN


----------



## S T B (17 Settembre 2012)

magari il nano sarebbe anche disposto a sborsare i soldi per ingaggiare guardiola, ma quest'ultimo non verrebbe mai da noi se non dietro la promessa di costruire una squadra competitiva...


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2012)

Guardiola allenerà una tra Chelsea, Brasile e Manchester UTD.


----------



## Prinz (18 Settembre 2012)

toglietevi dalla testa Guardiola, Rijkaard o chi per esso. Anche se partisse Allegri non pagherebbero mai due allenatori, al massimo ripiegherebbero su una scelta interna (Tassotti, Galli, Inzaghi o - non sia mai - Costacurta)


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Settembre 2012)

E' da questa estate che stanno mediaticamente costruendo Allegri come il colpevole. Le parole di Galliani dopo la sfida con il Real non furono pronunciate a caso, così come i rumours che uscirono a metà agosto sui litigi tra l'allenatore e lo stesso Fester... Non a caso se fate un giro in rete o ascoltate le tv o radio locali Allegri è dipinto dalla maggior parte dei milanisti come il capro espiatorio, come quello che impedisce alla squadra di rendere. Non si tratta quindi di capire se lo esonereranno, ma quando. E chiaramente la soluzione sarebbe interna per rinfrescare "il Milan ai milanisti". Galli dubito perchè è ormai responsabile del settore giovanile e Inzaghi sarebbe troppo prematuro. O Tassotti che però ha sempre dichiarato di non voler divenire primo allenatore o Costacurta, che ahimè è la scelta più probabile ora come ora.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Settembre 2012)

Costacurta bisogna pagarlo.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> E' da questa estate che stanno mediaticamente costruendo Allegri come il colpevole. Le parole di Galliani dopo la sfida con il Real non furono pronunciate a caso, così come i rumours che uscirono a metà agosto sui litigi tra l'allenatore e lo stesso Fester... Non a caso se fate un giro in rete o ascoltate le tv o radio locali Allegri è dipinto dalla maggior parte dei milanisti come il capro espiatorio, come quello che impedisce alla squadra di rendere. Non si tratta quindi di capire se lo esonereranno, ma quando. E chiaramente la soluzione sarebbe interna per rinfrescare "il Milan ai milanisti". Galli dubito perchè è ormai responsabile del settore giovanile e Inzaghi sarebbe troppo prematuro. O Tassotti che però ha sempre dichiarato di non voler divenire primo allenatore o Costacurta, che ahimè è la scelta più probabile ora come ora.



.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Allenatore sopravvalutato, un altro che vince solo con squadroni....


Allegri con lo squadrone in Champions ha fatto pena, Carletto ne ha vinte due.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola.


Quoto alla grande anche io.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allegri con lo squadrone in Champions ha fatto pena, Carletto ne ha vinte due.



Io ho detto che è sopravvalutato, non che sia una schiappa. Ha vinto 2 champions piu' una'altra finale, ed è un grande merito che nessuno gli toglie per carità, pero' per me troppo troppo a scapito del campionato nel quale, nonostante avesse lo squadrone (con la S maiuscola), già dopo 10 giornate era spesso clamorosamente fuori dai giochi, e credo che molti di noi qui se lo ricordino. In quasi un decennio ha vinto 1 solo scudetto avendo come concorrente la Roma, ma quando la concorrenza era piu' o meno del suo livello è sempre uscito sconfitto (Juve 2003-2006, Inter 2007), sempre. 
Ha avuto la gran dote di saper gestire lo spogliatoio come pochi, ha il merito di aver inventato Pirlo nel ruolo che lo ha consacrato, ma tatticamente non è granche, e chi ricorda le tante partite di campionato contro le piccole di quegli anni sa di cosa sto parlando. 
Ecco perchè ti dico che è sopravvalutato, specie se consideri che è andato via dal Milan da top coach alla stregua di un Mourinho o di un Guardiola. 
Per carità è un vero milanista e lo ringrazierò sempre per quelle due champions stupende, pero' dovendo essere obiettivo lo giudico un discreto amministratore di squadre forti, niente di piu'.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Ho capito  Purtroppo negli ultimi anni in campionato con chiunque abbiamo fatto schifo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Settembre 2012)

Carletto poteva sicuramente vincere piu in campionato ma io tutti gli scudi di monfrigno e una champions non li cambio con il ciclo di ancelotti.Avevamo un gioco,eravamo uno squadrone che sapeva cosa fare con la palla tra i piedi..altro che lancio lungo x ibra!sti *****...quando di diceva seedorf pirlo e rui costa non possono giocare insieme lui è riuscito a trovarci cmq il giusto equilibrio.In europa siamo strati protagonisti per anni..e le champions potevano essere tranquillamente 3 porca t.......a!!!!Allegri è un allenatore da cagliari,cocciuto che non sa gestire uno spogliatoio di campioni e manco dimezze ***** a quanto sembra.Cmq dite quel che volete ma anche con la rosa che abbiamo è inamissibile perdere PER MANCANZA di gioco 2 partite a san siro e vincere a bologna x 3 episodi fortunati.Che hanno le rose dell atalanta e quella della samp piu di quella del milan attuale???sono partite da vincere stop,altrimenti via fuori dalle palle altro che "a sansiro con il berlusconi ne abbiamo perse 3 magari ora la quarta la vinciamo".Ma che dichiarazioni sono?????Tasso io sono con te.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho capito  Purtroppo negli ultimi anni in campionato con chiunque abbiamo fatto schifo



scusami se vado lungo, ma concentro, visto che non ho tempo per scrivere continuamente 
Comunque che Carletto sia superiore all'acciuga figurati, non è in discussione, pero' diciamo anche che acciuga non ha mai avuto lp squadrone che ha avuto Ancelotti, cioè difficile fare paragoni


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allegri con lo squadrone in Champions ha fatto pena, Carletto ne ha vinte due.



Allegri non ha mai avuto uno squadrone. Carletto ha avuto probabilmente la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi prima dell'arrivo del Barcellona.


----------



## Alex Keaton (18 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi
Costacurta
Gullit
Rjikaard

Un ex-allenatore (il Frank) e due non-allenatori. Andiamo bene.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allegri non ha mai avuto uno squadrone. Carletto ha avuto probabilmente la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi prima dell'arrivo del Barcellona.


Robinho,Ibrahimovic e Boateng del primo anno hanno formato uno squadrone


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Settembre 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Carletto poteva sicuramente vincere piu in campionato ma io tutti gli scudi di monfrigno e una champions non li cambio con il ciclo di ancelotti.Avevamo un gioco,eravamo uno squadrone che sapeva cosa fare con la palla tra i piedi..altro che lancio lungo x ibra!sti *****...quando di diceva seedorf pirlo e rui costa non possono giocare insieme lui è riuscito a trovarci cmq il giusto equilibrio.In europa siamo strati protagonisti per anni..e le champions potevano essere tranquillamente 3 porca t.......a!!!!Allegri è un allenatore da cagliari,cocciuto che non sa gestire uno spogliatoio di campioni e manco dimezze ***** a quanto sembra.Cmq dite quel che volete ma anche con la rosa che abbiamo è inamissibile perdere PER MANCANZA di gioco 2 partite a san siro e vincere a bologna x 3 episodi fortunati.Che hanno le rose dell atalanta e quella della samp piu di quella del milan attuale???sono partite da vincere stop,altrimenti via fuori dalle palle altro che "a sansiro con il berlusconi ne abbiamo perse 3 magari ora la quarta la vinciamo".Ma che dichiarazioni sono?????Tasso io sono con te.



Vedder ognuno la vede a modo suo, ma secondo me il milan ancelottiano vinceva quasi esclusivamente perchè dal portiere fino all'ultima punta erano quasi tutti fuoriclasse.
Riguardo ad Allegri, per me non ha piu' alibi, ok ha giocatori importanti che sono fuori e altri nuovi da rodare, ma gioco 0 - nuove soluzioni tattiche 0 - corsa 0 ha poche giustificazioni; non puoi averne quando perdi con atalanta e samp.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Robinho,Ibrahimovic e Boateng del primo anno hanno formato uno squadrone



Ti ricordo che giocavamo con Abate da una parte e Zambrocco/Antonini dall'altra. Poi Robinho e Boateng tutto sono meno che campioni. Cmq non è che voglio difendere Allegri eh, ho solo fatto una constatazione.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

PRIMAPAGINA IL CASO Milan-Allegri, sarà esonero?

18 settembre alle 18:34

La panchina di Massimiliano Allegri al Milan è in bilico. L'inizio di stagione (una vittoria e due sconfitte) non può far gioire la dirigenza rossonera. C'è stato un netto ridimensionamento, ma bisogna anche calcolare con chi sono arrivate le sconfitte: Sampdoria e Atalanta, successo ottenuto contro il Bologna. E quando si giocherà contro le grandi del campionato?

Il Milan non di priverà di Allegri per motivi economici o lancerà un giovane (Inzaghi?) su quella che è pur sempre una delle panchine più prestigiose d'Italia?


Fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Robinho,Ibrahimovic e Boateng del primo anno hanno formato uno squadrone



Diciamo squadra forte ma neanche paragonabile a quel Milan (2004/05 in particolare)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Settembre 2012)

a mio modesto parere allegri con la squadra di ancelotti non so se sarebbe arrivato a fare 3 finali di champions...i campioni li devi saper gestire motivare e far giocare in una certa maniera...in tutto questo credo che allegri sia un mediocre.E basta con la storia dei 160 passa punti in 2 anni...alla fine i trofei sono quelli che si contano ...uno scudetto vinto con la squadra piu forte e con ibra che non perdeva un campionato da anni...ecco lo score.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Settembre 2012)

Parlano di benitez......................................................................................................


----------



## S T B (19 Settembre 2012)

io l'avrei già cacciato ieri... però serve uno che dia una scossa, con carattere. E non saprei chi potrebbe essere...


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Per me Tassotti è l'uomo ideale, come ho già detto in svariati topic.


----------



## samburke (19 Settembre 2012)

Mi domando chi possa essere l'****** che si siederà sulla panchina del milan per fare una bella figuretta. Neppure Capello con questa squadra farebbe tanto meglio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

Benitez e il Milan, l'agente: "Disposto a parlarne"

19.09.2012 14.15 di Enrico Ferrazzi per milannews.it 
"Non è vero che Benitez s'è proposto al Milan". Manuel Garcia Quillon, agente dell'ex allenatore dell'Inter, Rafael Benitez, attraverso TuttoMercatoWeb.com si pronuncia così sulle voci che lo vorrebbero come un candidato alla panchina rossonera nel caso in cui Massimiliano Allegri dovesse essere esonerato. Tuttavia Quillon, per Benitez, non chiude le porte al Milan. "Se la società rossonera dovesse chiamare - afferma - Rafa Benitez ascolterebbe la proposta e la valuterebbe con attenzione. Se il Milan chiama ne parliamo, perché noi - conclude Quillon - ascoltiamo tutto, in Italia e non solo".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Gre-No-Li (19 Settembre 2012)

Sono dell'opinione che Allegri, dopo l'esodo dei vecchi senatori e la vendita degli unici due top rimasti, avrebbe fatto meglio a togliere il disturbo, tanto era evidente che alla fine tutte le colpe sarebbero state le sue. Non che non ci siano, ma allora il Cavaliere? vabbeh, lui è il padrone e comunque a prescindere ha sempre ragione. Se Allegri non è stato capace di far giocare decentemente una squadra composta per metà da mezze *****, vuol dire che è un incapace.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

Dubbi e scricchiolii in panchina, ma ricordiamoci del cratere estivo

19.09.2012 20:00 di Matteo Calcagni


Dopo due sconfitte ed un pareggio, in un primo scorcio di stagione alquanto complicato, cominciano ad avvertirsi rumorosi scricchiolii sulla panchina di Allegri. Il tecnico livornese, a dirla tutta, non è certamente esente da colpe: la squadra non macina gioco, è demotivata e soprattutto slegata in campo. Bisogna però ricordare che l'esodo estivo, per quanto figlio di esigenze economiche e di ripianamento, non può non aver lasciato strascichi. Allegri poteva e può sicuramente far meglio, ma ricostruire una squadra da zero non è mai semplice: ci vuole tempo e non è sempre detto che la cosa funzioni al primo anno. La società, dal suo punto di vista, è convinta di aver comunque allestito un gruppo competitivo, almeno per gli obiettivi minimi. Ed è effettivamente così, perchè, a livello di nomi, il Milan non è certamente inferiore a club attualmente più pimpanti sia in Italia che in Europa. Il vero problema è il cratere incolmabile degli addii illustri, ancora ridondante nelle menti della maggior parte dei calciatori. Ripartire da un vuoto simile non è facile, basti pensare al 2009, quando la cessione di Kakà fu metabolizzata solo ad ottobre inoltrato. In quel caso però si trattava di un'unica partenza, seppur di un calciatore straordinario, mitigata dalla presenza/permanenza di tanti giocatori esperti e di classe. Quest'anno la situazione è molto difficile perchè, in un sol colpo, sono venute giù una decina di colonne portanti dello spogliatoio. Magari ci si aspettava che la mano di Allegri venisse fuori prima, tenendo conto che è al Milan già da due anni, ma una parentesi simile sarebbe complicata per qualsiasi allenatore. La società dovrà quindi prestare molta attenzione prima di prendere decisioni drastiche, soppesando i pro e contro di un eventuale esonero e conseguente avvicendamento in panchina. Nell'immediato si potrebbero anche trarre benefici, ma nel medio e lungo termine? In questo momento bisognerebbe pensare a restare uniti e costruire, piuttosto che disfare ancora una volta.

Fonte: MN


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

CALCIOMERCATO PANCHINA MILAN BENITEZ ALLEGRI TASSOTTI INZAGHI TOTTENHAM REAL MADRID - Rafa Benitez torna ad essere accostato a una panchina italiana, dopo l'esperienza (non fortunata) all'Inter e le trattative estive con la Sampdoria. Con Allegri traballante alla guida del Milan, l'allenatore attualmente senza squadra è stato suggerito come successore. Ma, secondo quanto trapela e sottolineato anche dall'esperto di mercato Gianluca Di Marzio, per il momento non ci sarebbero stati veramente contatti tra Benitez e la società, che sarebbe più propensa invece ad adottare, in caso Allegri salti, soluzioni interne come Tassotti o addirittura Inzaghi.

Benitez attende invece Russia e Inghilterra. Dalla Premier in particolare avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta, forse del Tottenham. Meta preferita aspettando il sogno real Madrid..

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Che senso ha mettere Inzaghi che ha 0 esperienza come allenatore.


----------



## Milangirl (19 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha mettere Inzaghi che ha 0 esperienza come allenatore.


quoto, tra l'altro gli brucerebbero subito la carriera perchè questa mi sembra già una causa persa...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

ESCLUSIVA TMW - Galeone su Allegri: "Non verrà esonerato"

19.09.2012 21.30 di Marco Frattino 

"Non è un momento fortunato per Allegri ma nemmeno per il Milan. I rossoneri non giocano bene e il tecnico ne è consapevole; magari può cambiare qualcosa nella sua squadra per cercare di invertire la rotta". Parole firmate da Giovanni Galeone, ex tecnico di Pescara e Napoli che in carriera ha allenato anche Max Allegri. Intervistato in esclusiva da Tuttomercatoweb.com in merito al periodo poco felice in casa Milan, Galeone ha dichiarato: "In queste occasioni servirebbe un po' di fortuna, magari rimediando due pareggi con Atalanta e Sampdoria la situazione sarebbe stata diversa. I rossoneri avrebbero meritato di fare punti nelle due sfide casalinghe; la squadra è inoltre giovane e ancora deve trovare un assetto".

Si attende un cambio di modulo da parte di Allegri? "Possibile che Max cambi qualcosa per rimediare ai risultati negativi di questo periodo. La squadra non è brillante e inoltre sembra prevedibile".

La gara di Udine potrebbe rappresentare l'ultima spiaggia per il tecnico del Milan? "Non credo a questo scenario, esonerare un allenatore non fa parte del costume rossonero. Inoltre bisogna concedere qualche attenuante al mister, ha tanti calciatori infortunati come Montolivo, Pato e Robinho che farebbero la fortuna di qualsiasi tecnico".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (19 Settembre 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> a mio modesto parere allegri con la squadra di ancelotti non so se sarebbe arrivato a fare 3 finali di champions...i campioni li devi saper gestire motivare e far giocare in una certa maniera...in tutto questo credo che allegri sia un mediocre.E basta con la storia dei 160 passa punti in 2 anni...alla fine i trofei sono quelli che si contano ...uno scudetto vinto con la squadra piu forte e con ibra che non perdeva un campionato da anni...ecco lo score.


Concordo!


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> a mio modesto parere allegri con la squadra di ancelotti non so se sarebbe arrivato a fare 3 finali di champions...i campioni li devi saper gestire motivare e far giocare in una certa maniera...in tutto questo credo che allegri sia un mediocre.E basta con la storia dei 160 passa punti in 2 anni...alla fine i trofei sono quelli che si contano ...uno scudetto vinto con la squadra piu forte e con ibra che non perdeva un campionato da anni...ecco lo score.



Perché, invece, Ancelotti con una squadra straordinariamente più forte di quella di Allegri ha fatto man bassa di scudetti mi pare..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Perché, invece, Ancelotti con una squadra straordinariamente più forte di quella di Allegri ha fatto man bassa di scudetti mi pare..



anch io sono con te dicendo che potevamo vincere non uno scudetto ma piu di uno..anche se la juve in quegli anni in italia era altrettanto forte .Io parlo di gioco espesso...quel milan ha aperto in ciclo di vittorie internazionali,quel milan faceva paura non sono in italia ma in europa ,quel milan non è stato come l inter di mou che a parte in italia all estero è sembrata una meteora...quel milan giocava a calcio!Mi ricordo l ebrezza di andare il mercoledi o givedi mattina a prendermi le gazzette...le ho conservate tutte quelle delle grandi vittorie.....Ripeto e sono convinto allegri non sarebbe riuscito a fare quello che ha fatto ancelotti.E se ancora si parla dello scudetto,per citare qualcuno mi verrebbe da dire di metterselo nel ****...per me equivale a zaccheroni


----------



## Prinz (20 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Perché, invece, Ancelotti con una squadra straordinariamente più forte di quella di Allegri ha fatto man bassa di scudetti mi pare..



certo, contro una delle Juve più forti di tutti i tempi, contro il sistema arbitrale, Arrivando sempre minimo ai quarti in Champions, totalizzando qualcosa come 88 punti nel 2006


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Il giornalista Bruno Pizzul, ai microfoni di MilanNews.it, ha parlato del momento di difficoltà rossonero e della panchina sempre più calda di Massimiliano Allegri: "Con l'Anderlecht ho visto una squadra con scarsa fiducia e credo che l'unico modo per uscire da questa crisi sia fare dei risultati. Purtroppo per il Milan diversi giocatori importanti sono andati via ed è stato perso per concetto di squadra con alcuni giocatori spenti. Allegri deve compattare il gruppo e cercare di fare risultato, già nella trasferta contro l'Udinese perché se dovesse andare male anche lì, potrebbero esserci delle ripercussioni per lui..."

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Milan, é già futuro! Un nome da sogno, un vecchio amore e la sorpresa

21.09.2012 14.45 di Enrico Ferrazzi per milannews.it 
Fonte:tuttomercatoweb.com È arrivò anche il turno del Milan. Decisamente inusuale, assolutamente poco consono allo stile rossonero ma inevitabile. La bagarre in questa stagione è vestita di rossonero, colori raramente indossati dalla polemica spiccia e inelegante come quella balzata nella giornata di ieri agli onori delle cronache. Uno scontro che sa di telenovela, quello tra Allegri ed Inzaghi, ma che sorprende solo quei pochi che non credevano o davano poco peso alle indiscrezioni che avevano coinvolto gli addii dei tanti senatori di casa Milan: motivazioni diverse alla base, ma un solo comun denominatore riscontrato nello scarso feeling con il tecnico livornese. Superpippo non faceva evidentemente eccezione. Al di lá delle soluzioni immediate, che dipendono comunque in larga parte dal risultato di Udine, in casa rossonera il pensiero è già rivolto all'indomani di una stagione iniziata sotto una cattiva stella. Tanti i nomi in lizza per assumere le guida di una squadra evidentemente agognata dalla quasi totalità dei tecnici in circolazione. Emerge il nome di Spalletti, tanto per andare con i piedi di piombo. Uno che non penserebbe due volte a mollare la garanzia di campagne acquisti faraoniche pur di avere la sua grande opportunità nel nostro campionato, magari con il club con cui già ebbe abboccamenti in tempi non sospetti. C'è chi in un'ottima di rinnovamento fa il nome di Devis Mangia, attuale guida della nuova leva calcistica azzurra e pupillo al pari di Stramaccioni di quell'Arrigo Sacchi che fece la storia del Milan e del calcio. Per non parlare del nome da sogno, irrealizzabile per i costi che andrebbe a comportare in tempi di austerità: Pep Guardiola, vero ed unico pupillo di un Silvio Berlusconi sempre più destabilizzato da quanto giornalmente emerge sul suo club. Via alle valutazioni per il futuro, con l'unica certezza che comunque vada a finire un ciclo si sta per chiudere. Resta solo da stabilire quando.


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

16:15 | 21/09 Milan, l'ira dei Berlusconi


MILAN BERLUSCONI GALLIANI ALLEGRI INZAGHI - Non bastassero i deprimenti risultati sul campo, anche il danno d'immagine. Il clamoroso diverbio avvenuto ieri tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi al centro Vismara, ha profondamente infastidito la già delusa famiglia Berlusconi. Adriano Galliani, ci ha messo la classica pezza, ricomponendo da abile mediatore, il contrasto tra il tecnico rossonero e il suo ex giocatore, ma resta l'ira della proprietà.

Secondo quanto rivelato da "Tuttosport" infatti, Barbara Berlusconi, che avrebbe salvato Allegri dall'esonero già lo scorso maggio, sarebbe molto delusa ed amareggiata dal danno d'immagine provocato al Milan, in un momento già complicato, dalla lite di ieri. Ancor peggio Silvio Berlusconi, deciso a cacciare subito dopo il pareggio con l'Anderlecht, il tecnico livorenese, salvato solo dall'intercessione di Galliani.

Ad Udine, contro gli uomini di Guidolin, l'ultima chance per l'allenatore ex Cagliari, ma la sensazione che la spaccatura con la proprietà sia ormai insanabile.

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## Milangirl (21 Settembre 2012)

io darei ancora un po' di tempo al conte Max...in fin dei conti la squadra è come nuova e forse ha da trovare ancora il suo equilibrio...se Allegri dovesse andarsene sarei contenta anche di rivedere Carletto in panchina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> io darei ancora un po' di tempo al conte Max...in fin dei conti la squadra è come nuova e forse ha da trovare ancora il suo equilibrio...se Allegri dovesse andarsene sarei contenta anche di rivedere Carletto in panchina


----------



## Milangirl (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


che c'è che non ti torna?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> che c'è che non ti torna?


1) La squadra non è adesso, né tanto meno più in là che deve trovare equilibrio.
2) Ancelotti sarebbe la peggior sciagura che ci possa mai capitare.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Gattuso-Milan, ecco il ruolo proposto all'ex mediano

21.09.2012 20.45 di Pietro Mazzara per milannews.it articolo letto 817 volte E’ notizia di ieri della telefonata di Silvio Berlusconi a Rino Gattuso nella quale il numero uno di via Turati avrebbe chiesto all’attuale capitano del Sion di tornare al Milan. Non come giocatore ma con un ruolo nello staff tecnico nel dopo Allegri. Precisiamo quest’ultimo punto perché alcuni organi di stampa hanno indicato in Gattuso come il successore di Allegri. Il piano sarebbe quello di affiancarlo, eventualmente, a Tassotti nel ruolo di secondo e leader dello spogliatoio. Per il momento però, Gattuso ha declinato.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Mazzone difende Allegri: "Schiera il meglio che ha"

21.09.2012 17.15 di Antonio Vitiello per milannews.it

La difficile situazione di casa Milan sta tenendo banco nella quasi totalità degli ambienti calcistici. Per commentare con cognizione di causa quanto si sta verificando in rossonero, tra liti e tecnici sulla graticola, abbiamo chiesto l'opinione di Carlo Mazzone: uno dei tecnici più esperti del panorama nazionale e non solo. "Io penso che il Milan sia una società importante e gloriosa non solo in Italia, ma che abbia un'immagine di un certo genere anche all'estero, e quindi tutte queste cose non dovrebbero succedere o quanto meno non dovrebbero emergere dai media. In questo momento intorno al Milan si sta parlando troppo e dopo ieri si sta addirittura degenerando. Non lo so cosa sta succedendo, ma purtroppo mai come nel nostro campionato si pagano i risultati e a volte anche troppo presto, sono troppi gli esoneri fatti con leggerezza. Io dico solo che il mister ha il polso della situazione e credo che Allegri stia schierando un modulo con i giocatori migliori che ha attualmente a disposizione. Prima di fare scelte azzardate domenica bisogna valutare con attenzione il da farsi. Le partenze eccellenti non sono state minimamente sostituite".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Milangirl (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1) La squadra non è adesso, né tanto meno più in là che deve trovare equilibrio.
> 2) Ancelotti sarebbe la peggior sciagura che ci possa mai capitare.


sulla tua prima affermazione posso anche darti ragione, anche se per esempio anche l'inter ha avuto diversi cambiamenti in squadra e ancora sono altalenanti nelle loro prestazioni (da sottolineare il fatto che almeno hanno fatto piu' punti di noi )...ma su Ancelotti non mi trovi d'accordo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> sulla tua prima affermazione posso anche darti ragione, anche se per esempio anche l'inter ha avuto diversi cambiamenti in squadra e ancora sono altalenanti nelle loro prestazioni (da sottolineare il fatto che almeno hanno fatto piu' punti di noi )...ma su Ancelotti non mi trovi d'accordo


Ancelotti è uno yes man, dalle idee calcistiche ormai stantie, farebbe troppo comodo alla società e finirebbe per affossarci più di quanto stia facendo Allegri.
La situazione dell'Inter è diversa, almeno da un punto di vista ambientale non sono una polveriera, per quanto siano scarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

Oddo a sorpresa: "Assurdo mettere in discussione Allegri, Inzaghi è spinto dai mass media e non ha la personalità per allenare"

22.09.2012 22.00 di Antonio Vitiello per milannews.it 
Sull'ormai famosa lite tra Allegri e Inzaghi è intervenuto anche l'ex rossonero Massimo Oddo, che ha vissuto per tre anni lo spogliatoio milanista insieme all'attuale mister degli Allievi del Milan. Il terzino abruzzese parla in termini molto decisi e dichiara: “Inzaghi risulta essere ingombrate per Allegri perchè è spinto in questi giorni dai mass media che fanno un pò l'essenza di questo calcio - afferma Oddo alla trasmissione radiofonica “A tempo di Sport” su Radio24 -. Se i mass media spingono tutti per Inzaghi è ovvio che vada così. Pippo non ha un carattere così forte da poter allenare in prima squadra, sono i media che lo spingono. Ci si aspettava questo momento difficile, siamo all'inizio del campionato sono state giocate solo tre partite e credo che sia assurdo mettere in discussione un allenatore come Allegri che ha vinto al primo anno al Milan, ha fatto bene l'anno scorso e per un pizzico non ha vinto il secondo scudetto”.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Zaccheroni: ''Cambiare allenatore non sarebbe la mossa giusta. La soluzione è compattarsi''

22.09.2012 22.00 di Riccardo Casali per milannews.it 
Fonte:Gazzetta dello Sport Alberto Zaccheroni è uno dei tre tecnici esonerati dal duo Berlusconi-Galliani in 27 anni di presidenza. Uno ogni 9 anni di media. Chi dunque meglio di Zac può spiegare se Udine rappresenti una sorta di ultima spiaggia per il tecnico rossonero Max Allegri? Ecco lo Zac, affidato alle colonne della Gazzetta dello Sport: ''Cambiare allenatore adesso non sarebbe la mossa giusta. Galliani ha esperienza da vendere, sa bene quello che bisogna fare in queste situazioni: l’unica soluzione è compattarsi e cercare di raddrizzare la barca. Poi però tutto dipende dai risultati: se non arrivano difficilmente riesci a salvarti. Nel calcio siamo tutti in balia delle vittorie''

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Oggi si decide il futuro di Allegri: individuato il possibile sostituto. Lite al Vismara, quanti dubbi....


23.09.2012 00.00 di StefanoPeduzzi

Un mercato fallimentare, un inizio di stagione inquietante fino alle litigate plateali tra l'allenatore della prima squadra e il tecnico degli Allievi. Benvenuti in quella che era una società modello, dove tutto sembrava perfetto e dove ora tutto sembra fatto apposta per essere criticato. L'abbiamo ribattezzato l' "anno zero" per il Milan, ma questa stagione rischia addirittura di trasformarsi in un'autentica via crucis. Un'estate passata a smentire le cessioni eccellenti, un'estate a sognare il grande colpo, oppure un cavallo di ritorno gradito ai più (Kakà). Niente di tutto questo. Ma l'estate è passata e il campionato si è rivelato ancora più deludente: due sconfitte contro avversari da metà classifica (Samp e Atalanta) e una vittoria (fortunosa) in quel di Bologna. Anche in Champions il Milan è partito con il piede sbagliato: il pari interno con i modesti avversari dell'Anderlecht e la contemporanea vittoria del Malaga sullo Zenit complica maledettamente i piani dei rossoneri. A rendere più amara la settimana, anche l'ormai nota "lite del Vismara" tra Allegri e Inzaghi: non ingigantirei una vicenda di cui si è già scritto tanto in questi giorni, a maggior ragione dopo la pace forzata davanti alle telecamere "amiche" di Milan Channell. Liti che ci possono anche essere in una grande famiglia, a maggior ragione tra due persone che non provano simpatia reciproca. Su questa lite però ho qualche dubbio: versioni che sono arrivate a distanza di molte ore, la totale assenza di video amatoriali dei presenti in tribuna, la notizia che esce con 24 ore di ritardo. Qualche dubbio insomma su una vicenda probabilmente ingigantita c'è. Meno male che oggi pomeriggio si torna in campo: al Fiuli, come lo scorso anno, Allegri si gioca la panchina. Inutile girarci intorno. Se non vince, potrebbe davvero dire addio a quella panchina sempre più calda. Le voci che abbiamo raccolto in queste ore danno in ribasso le quotazioni di Pippo Inzaghi con la possibilità di affidarsi a Mauro Tassotti, l'eterno secondo di tanti tecnici che si sono succeduti sulla panchina rossonera in questi anni. Non è da escludere un affiancamento di qualche pezzo della "vecchia guardia" con Filippo Galli in vantaggio su Costacurta. Intanto Berlusconi resta in silenzio: non una dichiarazione su questo Milan che sembra sempre più lontano da quello creato e voluto da lui in questi 25 anni rossoneri. Era davvero necessario un finale così sofferente?

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Certo che per il Milan non è un momento felice. Allegri ha avuto per due anni una squadra con molti ottimi giocatori (anche se un po' stagionati) e almeno un paio di top, che spesso portavano a casa il risultato anche quando le cose non giravano per il verso giusto. Questa situazione lo ha portato a non cercare di dare un gioco (e non è che non sia capace, al Cagliari, con materiale umano decisamente inferiore ci era riuscito, ma in un ambiente senza le pressioni di Milano), tanto Ibra o Seedorf o qualcun altro toglievano le castagne dal fuoco. Ora si ritrova senza i senatori e i top tutto in un colpo, con giovani e mezze figure, e senza un gioco. In questo scenario, anche il cambio di allenatore non è che possa cambiare granché. Con la mediocrità della rosa attuale, la vedo dura per chiunque.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oddo a sorpresa: "Assurdo mettere in discussione Allegri, Inzaghi è spinto dai mass media e non ha la personalità per allenare"
> 
> Fonte: tuttomercatoweb



Beh probabilmente è vero, allena da un mese ed è possibile che non abbia idea di come gestire pressioni, problemi, eccetera in una squadra di vertice.


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto adori superpippo al momento non ha le capacita per allenare una prima squadra in serie a...diamoci un paio d anni e potrebbe essere il nostro futuro allenatore.Anche montella ha iniziato con il settore giovanile


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Esonero solo rimandato?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

A Udine Allegri che colpe ha? Berlusconi vuole il Milan ai milanisti con Guadiola allenatore. Lo spagnolo apre al rossonero ma vuole un progetto pluriennale. Inzaghi: le tappe del suo percorso da allenatore


24.09.2012 00.00 di Pietro Mazzara per milannews.it 
La situazione della panchina del Milan continua a tenere banco. Sotto tutti i punti di vista. La prestazione di Udine è un passo intermedio nell’arco delle partite nelle quali Massimiliano Allegri dovrà dare una continuità di risultati importante alla squadra. A Udine, Max Allegri parte con il 4-3-3 per poi passare, a inizio secondo tempo al 4-2-3-1. Proprio quando il Milan si posiziona con i due esterni e Boateng alle spalle di Pazzini, ecco che l’Udinese va in difficoltà perché i rossoneri entrano negli spazi ma l’espulsione di Zapata ha inevitabilmente compromesso tutto quel che di buono stava iniziando a vedersi. I problemi difensivi sono evidenti, con Mexes che ha troppe amnesie (le solite) e con Christian Abbiati che regala un gol agli uomini di Guidolin. La domenica dei cambi era arrivata ma se poi sono gli errori dei singoli a mettere in difficoltà la squadra, allora vuol dire che non è proprio tutta colpa dell’allenatore. E’ un momento così che non dovrebbe minare il destino di Allegri che le ha provate proprio tutte per non uscire battuto dal Friuli Ma il destino sembra oramai inesorabilmente segnato. La pace mediatica siglata con Filippo Inzaghi (del quale parleremo dopo) voluta da Adriano Galliani, dopo una pesante lavata di capo per entrambi, è stato solo il culmine di un periodo nel quale l’ombra dell’ex attaccante rossonero ha aleggiato su Milanello in maniera anche fin troppo pesante. A fine stagione, salvo miracoli attualmente non prevedibili, le strade dell’allenatore livornese e quelle del Milan dovrebbero dividersi per iniziare un nuovo ciclo che, tuttavia, necessita di un allenatore di carisma e di una programmazione chiara da parte della società. I nomi che circolano per la prossima estate sono svariati, da Spalletti a Rijkaard finendo al grande sogno di Silvio Berlusconi: Pep Guardiola. L’ex allenatore del Barcellona ha aperto, per la prima volta, ad un suo approdo in rossonero dicendo che nel calcio non si sa mai. Berlusconi lo adora, sia a livello personale sia dal punto di vista del gioco come ha dimostrato anche il saluto affettuoso e il colloquio intercorso tra i due dopo i Milan-Barcellona della scorsa edizione della Champions League. Ma per riprodurre il bel giuoco che piace tanto al presidente ci vogliono i giocatori dalle spiccate qualità tecniche. Gente che dia del tu al pallone e che lo faccia correre al posto di correrci dietro. Alias, bisogna investire su centrocampisti che sappiano far girare la sfera e che sappiano dare il cambio di ritmo al match. Guardiola è uno che non si è mai fatto problemi a lavorare con i giovani e a lanciarli in prima squadra se di valore. Quando Barbara Berlusconi, come Adriano Galliani, dice che i campioni del futuro devono venire dal vivaio sottolinea anche l’importanza della loro crescita mentale oltre che tecnica. Perché San Siro è un giudice spietato che raramente concede una seconda chance. L’idea di Berlusconi è quella di ridare il Milan ai milanisti, coinvolgendo nuovamente personalità di spicco dello spogliatoio degli ultimi anni in ruoli dirigenziali. In quest’ottica va inserito il corteggiamento a Rino Gattuso come membro dello staff tecnico. Il mediano, ha apprezzato la richiesta del presidente ma prima di appendere le scarpe al chiodo vuole mantenere fede alla parola data agli svizzeri del Sion. Non farà parte della prima squadra, nel medio periodo, Filippo Inzaghi. Alcuni organi di stampa lo affiancano continuamente alla prima squadra come spalla carismatica di Mauro Tassotti. Non sarà così. Inzaghi ha un percorso ben preciso da svolgere che lo vedrà, in questa stagione, allenare gli Allievi Nazionali. In base ai risultati e al suo grado di maturazione, nella prossima stagione potrebbe prendere (con tutto il suo staff) la guida della Primavera rossonera al termine del ciclo di Dolcetti. Lui è troppo intelligente per bruciarsi adesso e sa bene che deve crescere sotto tutti i punti di vista come allenatore. Se la lite con Allegri fosse stata più pesante come molti hanno riportato, a quest’ora sia lui che il tecnico della prima squadra, sarebbero stati licenziati in tronco dalla società. Ma questo è un capitolo chiuso.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è uno yes man, dalle idee calcistiche ormai stantie, farebbe troppo comodo alla società e finirebbe per affossarci più di quanto stia facendo Allegri.
> La situazione dell'Inter è diversa, almeno da un punto di vista ambientale non sono una polveriera, per quanto siano scarsi.



Ancelotti è un vincente.

Allenatori così non so per quanto non ne vedremo sulla nostra panchina.

Si è sempre adeguato a tutto, poi vabbè se crediamo alla favola che lui se ne è andato perchè lo han cacciato e non che se ne è andato lui.

Averne di yes man così


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2012)

Ho votato sì, non tanto per questioni tecniche ma perché questa squadra ha bisogno di motivazioni e non è certo Allegri che può dargliele visto che è il primo a non essere motivato sapendo che se è ancora su quella panchina è solo per motivi di quattrini


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (24 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe una grante ******* sostituire allenatore... Le cose non cambierebbero!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è un vincente.
> 
> Allenatori così non so per quanto non ne vedremo sulla nostra panchina.
> 
> ...


Una delle rose più forti di tutti tempi ha avuto tra le mani.
Con questa rosa, se Allegri sarà penultimo, davanti solo al Pescara, Ancelotti finisce ultimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una delle rose più forti di tutti tempi ha avuto tra le mani.
> Con questa rosa, se Allegri sarà penultimo, davanti solo al Pescara, Ancelotti finisce ultimo.



Vedendo squadre tipo Palermo,Pescara,Cagliari,Chievo dovremo salvarci senza problemi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vedendo squadre tipo Palermo,Pescara,Cagliari,Chievo dovremo salvarci senza problemi!


Il Chievo e il Cagliari credo che si riprenderanno, il Pescara e il Palermo *forse* stanno peggio di noi e rimane ancora un posto, bisogna stare attenti.
Non dico tanto ma bisogna fare almeno 4/5 punti nelle prossime 4 partite.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Chievo e il Cagliari credo che si riprenderanno, il Pescara e il Palermo *forse* stanno peggio di noi e rimane ancora un posto, bisogna stare attenti.
> Non dico tanto ma bisogna fare almeno 4/5 punti nelle prossime 4 partite.



beh se si riprende il cagliari e il chievo possiamo riprenderci anche noi,forse potremo ridiventare una squadra dignitosa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh se si riprende il cagliari e il chievo possiamo riprenderci anche noi,forse potremo ridiventare una squadra dignitosa!


Non con Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non con Allegri.



Bah,non si sa mai.Tanto alla fine non chiediamo la luna,un 8-9° posto sarebbe raggiungibile senza problemi!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

Allegri in sella fino al derby, ma il Milan pensa alla sua ex retroguardia: Tassotti e Costacurta in lizza per la panchina

L'opinionista di Sky chiaro: "Come potrei dire no al Milan?" afferma l'ex difensore. Il vice allenatore Tassotti, invece, si defila: "Non punto al posto di Max".

Una sconfitta che pesa come un macigno, o più semplicemente come una montagna. Eppure Max Allegri rimane alla guida del Milan, con Galliani sicurissimo nel confermare il tecnico dello Scudetto 2011 senza alcun timore. Fino al derby.
Una breve telefonata con patron Berlusconi, il calendario e una mancanza di vere alternative tengono in sella l'ex tecnico del Cagliari. Già, i suoi rossoblù, la prossima sfida di campionato. Nonostante le assenze è gara alla portata di mano, ma occhio alle motivazione sarde dopo il caos stadio.

Al derby non si potrà fallire, ne va dell'onore della squadra, della sfida più attesa. I nomi circolano copiosi, da Galli a Inzaghi passando per Billy Costacurta, opinionista Sky. "Come potrei dire no al Milan" ha affermato l'ex difensore, come riporta 'Tuttosport'.

Da sempre secondo, fedele e un po' nell'ombra, Tassotti non pare neanche stavolta pronto a divenire il numero uno: "Non punto al posto di Max" evidenzia il vice. Intanto con la sconfitta friulana, era dal campionato 1940-41 che i rossoneri non perdevano tre delle prime quattro partite.

Fonte: goal.com


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Dal 1940, roba da antologia, seconda guerra mondiale. 

Credo non ci sia altro da aggiungere sulla pochezza sia della squadra e sia dell allenatore


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

Votate....


----------



## patriots88 (12 Novembre 2012)

Con napoli e juve alle porte cambiare allenatore sarebbe l ennesima scelta sbagliata

Tanto 99% contro napoli e juve perderemmo in ogni caso. Non avrebbe senso mettere subito nella ***** il nuovo allenatore


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2012)

Siamo già in ritardo, andava cacciato prima.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ora nel caso c'andasse di fondoschiena,pareggiando INCREDIBILMENTE contro il Napoli,non oso immaginare cosa possa succedere!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora nel caso c'andasse di fondoschiena,pareggiando INCREDIBILMENTE contro il Napoli,non oso immaginare cosa possa succedere!



"Ha la fiducia della società"


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Io mi gioco un bel 3-1,penso possa andare cosi'!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora nel caso c'andasse di fondoschiena,pareggiando INCREDIBILMENTE contro il Napoli,non oso immaginare cosa possa succedere!





...pensa se vinciamo.......magari.... Galliani gli prolunga il contratto.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ma cosa vuoi vincere con il Napoli.

Ma neanche se giocassero senza portiere riusciremmo a vincere su

Idem ovviamente con la Juve e probabilmente anche a Catania


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2012)

Milan, per Allegri colpe e attenuanti

Per la prima volta nell’era Berlusconi si è vista una politica di mercato senza programmazione. Allegri ha puntato sul modulo col trequartista sperando che poi arrivassero gli innesti giusti

MILANO - Ieri Silvio Berlusconi ha provveduto a confermare la fiducia a Massimiliano Allegri facendo sapere che venerdì, prima della partenza della squadra per Napoli, calerà a Milanello. E’ il rito classico dei tempi difficili, il tocco magico che in altre occasioni ha prodotto risultati apprezzabili. Ma questa volta Berlusconi dovrà veramente superarsi perché il suo Milan, quest’anno, a parte rarissime occasioni, è stato quasi sempre al di sotto delle attese. Il Diavolo ha ormai fattezze addolcite, i denti del suo forcone non sono acuminati e persino il fuoco un tempo eterno si è spento all’improvviso come se una pattuglia di canadair avesse scaricato ettolitri d’acqua. Il Terzo Milan di Allegri ha regalato quasi esclusivamente delusioni perché i tifosi rossoneri non hanno avuto nemmeno il tempo di coltivare le illusioni. Una classifica così modesta è roba che rimanda a tempi antichi, dimenticati nel quarto di secolo berlusconiano. Non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che il tecnico abbia delle colpe ma quelle colpe le condivide con altri.

Di suo Allegri ci ha messo l’assenza di una idea di riferimento. Abituato a giocare in un certo modo (con il trequartista e le due punte) sin dai tempi di Cagliari, ha puntato su quell’amato copione senza cercare alternative, forse convinto che prima o poi sarebbero arrivati i giocatori giusti per continuare su quella strada. La “rosa” definitiva l’ha avuta solo negli ultimi giorni di mercato e questo ha complicato il suo compito. Ma del lavoro fatto in ritiro, seppur in condizioni non semplici, sul suo Milan non si intravedono tracce. L’estate, quella in cui alle squadre si dà una fisionomia tattica, è passata invano. Da un lato al tecnico non sono stati dati gli uomini giusti per sviluppare il gioco preferito, dall’altro il tecnico ha proseguito su una strada non più percorribile per mancanza di “materia prima”.

In questi primi due mesi della stagione, Allegri ha provato a trovare una soluzione: ha cambiato sistemi di gioco, alternato uomini, messo da parte giocatori decisivi nello scorso campionato con la riscoperta di altri che decisivi non erano stati. Ha continuato a insistere su Boateng che è la copia molto opaca del giocatore visto all’opera nella passata stagione. Con i limiti nuovi (tanti), sono emersi anche quelli vecchi che Ibrahimovic copriva con la sua gigantesca presenza. Pazzini doveva risolvere il problema del gol ma la squadra non sembra in grado di assisterlo, in più la difesa ha confermato che gente come Thiago Silva e Nesta in un colpo solo non sono sostituibili.

LE ATTENUANTI - Una squadra costruita negli ultimi nove giorni di mercato non può oggettivamente competere per lo scudetto. Si possono contestare a Massimiliano Allegri tutte le colpe possibili e immaginabili, ma la sostanza è che questa squadra poteva (e può ancora) ambire a una stagione dignitosa di transizione. A meno che a gennaio (ma la cosa appare decisamente problematica) non si colmino i vuoti prodotti dallo “smantellamento” della squadra dello scorso anno. Il mercato del Milan è più figlio delle cessioni (e degli addii per sopraggiunti limiti di età) che della programmazione. Allegri ha cercato di barcamenarsi con quel che il convento gli ha passato. Riconoscergli l’attenuante di una “rosa” costruita in maniera un po’ casuale, con le “occasioni” offerte dall’eBay del calcio nazionale e internazionale, appare molto più che doveroso. E così un mediano (de Jong) di buona qualità viene spacciato per un regista, un attaccante mai decisivo (Bojan) per un grande goleador. Il Milan è un’auto ricostruita con i ricambi di una decina di case diverse. Non sono mancati tanto gli acquisti (che al limite ci son pure stati) ma una linea strategica rivolta a organizzarli in una squadra organica e credibile. Questa è forse la novità più sorprendente perché nell’éra Berlusconi il Milan ha sempre programmato, non ha mai lasciato nulla al caso.

Ma questa volta ha trionfato la fretta. La fretta e la necessità di ringiovanire una “rosa” diventata un po’ troppo anziana. I sessantadue milioni incamerati con le cessioni di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva erano linfa vitale per un bilancio economico che andava in qualche modo rimesso in equilibrio. Anche a scapito dell’equilibrio agonistico. Di botto il Milan ha perso la colonna vertebrale della squadra: i centrali difensivi (Nesta e Thiago Silva), il regista (Van Bommel), vecchi leoni che hanno regalato coppe, scudetti e anni felici (Pippo Inzaghi, Zambrotta, Seedorf, Gattuso) e, alla fine anche l’unico uomo di fantasia (Cassano) sopravvissuto a questo primo “ripulisti”. E’ così strano che in una situazione del genere un tecnico sia andato in crisi? Il Milan non può abdicare al suo ruolo di Grande ma per non abdicare ha bisogno di risorse tecniche adeguate, risorse che in questo momento scarseggiano.

Cds


----------

